# [Kurzbericht] - Asus Xonar Essence ST vs. Asus Xonar D1



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da es schon einen ausführlichen Testbericht zur fast baugleichen Asus Xonar Essence STX gibt möchte ich mich heute mal etwas kürzer fassen und ein paar Worte zur Xonar Essence ST im Vergleich zur Xonar D1 verlieren und dabei vor allem darauf eingehen für wen sich welche Karte eher lohnt.

Das Inhaltsverzeichnis ist interaktiv. Außerdem könnt ihr über einen Klick auf die Thumbnails große Versionen der Bilder betrachten.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*Einleitung
Verpackung
Die Xonar Essence ST im Betrieb
Fazit​*Einleitung*

Nun mag sich manch einer fragen, warum ich mir eine neue Soundkarte gekauft habe obwohl ich doch mit der schon recht ordentlichen und oft gelobten Asus Xonar D1 (akustisch identisches Pendant zur Xonar DX) versorgt war.

Ausschlaggebend für den Kauf war die eher bescheidene Leistung der Xonar D1 im Zusammenspiel mit meinem Kopfhörer, dem AKG K701.
Nicht nur, dass die Xonar D1 nicht in der Lage war einen adäquaten Pegel mit dem K701 zu erzeugen, es war höchstens gediegene Zimmerlautstärke möglich. Auch das Klangbild insgesamt war lange nicht so straff und konturiert wie an dem verstärkten Kopfhörerausgang meines Denon DCD-510AE.

Meine positiven Erfahrungen mit der Xonar D1 im Zusammenspiel mit meinem Teufel Concept E300 ließen mich auch diesesmal wieder zur Asus Xonar-Reihe greifen, wenngleich die Konkurrenz von Seiten Creative mit der X-Fi Titanium HD qualitativ aufrückt.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurück

*Verpackung, Lieferumfang und Features*

Die Asus Xonar Essence ST wird in einem hübsch designten Klapp-Pappkarton ausgeliefert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Aufklappen präsentiert Asus die wichtigsten Features der Karte übersichtlich und lässt den Käufer schon einen ersten Blick auf die Soundkarte erhaschen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öffnet man die Verpackung zeigt sich ein üppiger Lieferumfang, den Asus der Xonar Essence beilegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enthalten sind:

zwei DIN A3 Poster
ein Quickstart-Guide (englisch, französisch, deutsch, italienisch, spanisch, portugisisch)
ein Audio Precission Report mit Testwerten der Soundkarte
eine (veraltete) Treiber-CD
ein 3,5mm auf 6,3mm Klinken-Adapter (hartvergoldet)
ein Stereo-Klinke-Stereo-Cinch-Adapter (hartvergoldet)
sowie natürlich die Xonar Essence ST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Asus Xonar Essence ST ist vorwiegend eine Stereo-Soundkarte, und bietet demzufolge keine analogen Surround-Anschlüsse.
Stattdessen wartet sie mit vielen Möglichkeiten zur Verkabelung von Stereo-Geräten auf. So verfügt die Xonar über einen Cinch-Line-Out, einen 6,3mm-Kopfhörerausgang, einen 6,3mm Mikrofon-Eingang und intern einen Aux-In- sowie einen Front-Panel-Anschluss.

Möchte man sich aber nicht nur auf Stereo beschränken bietet Asus dem Kunden zwei Möglichkeiten:

Einerseits kann man über den digitalen Koax-Ausgang ein Gerät mit der Xonar verbinden und darüber ein Surround-Signal vom PC übertragen.
Andererseits verfügt die Xonar Essence ST über einen internen Anschluss für das optional erhältliche Asus Xonar H6. (Dieser Anschluss ist nur bei der ST verfügbar, die STX bietet ihn nicht!)
Das Xonar H6 Panel bietet dann einen analogen 6-Kanal-Ausgang in Form von sechs Cinch-Ausgängen, alle mit gesockelten OpAmps ausgestattet und stehen der Xonar Essence qualitativ in nichts nach.

Der 6,3mm Kopfhörer-Ausgang der Xonar Essence ist mit einem TPA6120A2 Kopfhörerverstärker von Texas Instruments ausgestattet. Dieser bietet die Möglichkeit zur Pegelanpassung je nach Impedanz des Hörers um bis zu 18dB für 600Ohm-Kopfhörer.
Selbst High-End-Kopfhörer sind damit kein Problem für die Xonar Essence.

Die Digital-zu-Analog-Wandlung ist bei der Xonar Essence für eine Soundkarte sehr aufwändig gestaltet. Auf dem Weg vom Soundprozessor (der schon von der Xonar D1/DX bekannte AV100) zum hochwertigen Burr Brown PCM 1792A 24Bit-DAC setzt Asus auf einen sog. "Precision Clock Tuning Circuit" der den oft gefürchteten Clock-Jitter bekämpfen soll.

Um den sensiblen Analog-Teil der Soundkarte vor einströmenden elektromagnetischen Störungen abzuschirmen setzt Asus auf ein den Analog-Teil komplett umschließendes EMI-Schild. Da sich dieses nicht, wie bei anderen Soundkarten, über die gesamte Platine, sondern nur über den Analog-Teil erstreckt, wird selbiger sogar von Einstrahlungen des Digital-Teils der Soundkarte geschützt. So aufwändig findet man das auf keiner anderen Mainstream-Soundkarte umgesetzt.

Softwareseitig bietet die Xonar Essence ST die gleichen Features wie die kleineren Varianten der Xonar-Reihe:

Dolby ProLogic IIx
Dolby Headphone
Dolby Digital Live
Xear 3D 7.1 Virtual Speaker Shifter
10-Band-EQ mit Presets und Umgebungssimulation
Karaoke-Funktion
VocalFX zur Sprachmanipulation
SVN (Lautstärke-Anpassung)
FlexBass
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurück

*Die Xonar Essence ST im Betrieb*
*
*Zuerst wollte ich versuchen, die Xonar Essence parallel zu meiner Xonar D1 zu betreiben. Also baute ich die Xonar Essence ST in einen freien PCI-Slot meines Computers und verband die neue Soundkarte mit einem 5,25"-Stromanschluss und dem Kabel für das Front-Panel.
Beim folgenden Start des Systems erwartete mich das Asus Xonar Audio Center sofort mit einem Absturz.
Auch eine Neuinstallation der Treiber brachte keine Abhilfe. Die Xonar Essence ST verrichtete ihren Dienst, die Xonar D1 dagegen nicht. Um das Xonar Audio Center nutzen zu können musste also die Xonar D1 ausgebaut werden.
Nachdem dies geschehen ist konnte nun auch der Xonar Essence ST-Treiber anstandslos installiert und gestartet werden.
*Ein Parallel-Betrieb zweier Xonar-Soundkarten ist also nicht möglich!
*
Beim Betrieb eines Kopfhörers an der Xonar Essence ST sollte vorher im Treiber unbedingt der richtige Verstärkungsgrad eingestellt werden.
Zur Auswahl stehen:



Normal Gain (0dB für <64Ohm Impedanz)
High Gain (+12dB für 64-300Ohm Impedanz)
Extra High Gain (+18dB für 300-600Ohm Impedanz)
Obwohl mein AKG K701 über eine Impedanz von nur 62Ohm verfügt entschied ich mich letztendlich trotzdem für die Option "High Gain" da der maximale Pegel und die Spielfreude bei Verwendung von "Normal Gain" doch stark zu wünschen übrig ließ.

Doch wie klingt die Xonar Essence nun im Vergleich zur Xonar D1?

Die grundlegende Abstimmung der Xonar Essence ist der der Xonar D1 sehr ähnlich. Asus setzt auch bei der Essence auf einen neutralen, linearen Frequenzverlauf ohne aufgedickten Grundton wie man es von der Konkurrenz kennt.
Grundsätzlich lässt sich sagen, dass die Xonar Essence ST einfach in jeder Hinsicht noch einmal ein großes Stück besser klingt. Sei es die weitere Bühnenarbeit, die brillantere Höhenwiedergabe, der straffere und präzisere Bass, der verfärbungsfreiere Mittelton oder die größere Dynamik. Überall wo die Xonar D1 schon ihre Stärken gegenüber ihren Konkurrenten ausspielen kann legt die Xonar Essence ST nochmal mindestens eine Schippe oben drauf. Sie klingt jederzeit beherrscht, verliert in keinem Moment die Kontrolle.

Ihre große Stärke ist natürlich der Antrieb großer HiFi-Kopfhörer. Und so haucht sie dem AKG K701 eine dynamischere und spielfreudigere Seele ein wie sie die Xonar D1 nicht im Ansatz zu vermitteln vermochte. Bässe klingen antriebsstärker, zeigen also sowohl mehr Kraft als auch mehr Präzision, der Mittelton macht einen weniger künstlichen Eindruck, klingt luftiger, die Räume bei Bedarf noch einen Tick freier. Im Hochton kitzelt die Essence ST noch eine Messerspitze mehr Brillanz aus der Musik und verzerrt dabei noch weniger.

Über den Stereo-Cinch-Ausgang treibe ich nun meine HiFi-Anlage an. Auch hier zeigt sich eine deutliche Steigerung in der Klangqualität gegenüber der Xonar D1. Die Wiedergabe ist vor allem klarer, weniger bedeckt. Die Differenzierung der Instrumente gelingt der Essence einen Tick exakter als der D1, die Bühne wird weiter in den Raum gefächert.
Die gesamte Spielweise klingt nun merklich freier.

Das Teufel Concept E300 ist nun vorerst mangels passendem Anschluss arbeitslos. Zur Not kann es über den Stereo-Cinch-Anschluss an die Essence gekoppelt werden. Allerdings übernimmt das Teufel-System dann selbst die LFE-Trennung was zu einer unheimlich wabernden und unpräzisen Basswiedergabe führte.
Um in diesem Punkt Abhilfe zu schaffen werde ich die Essence ST noch mit dem Xonar H6 Panel erweitern.

Abschließend noch ein paar Worte zu den wechselbaren OpAmps:

Schon die mitgelieferten OpAmps bieten eine ordentliche Leistung und klingen keinesfalls schlecht. Eine individuelle Anpassung ist mit dem Wechsel der OpAmps aber durchaus möglich, auch ich werde in nächster Zeit einige Modelle bestellen und rumprobieren.
Ich möchte dabei aber noch anmerken, dass ein Wechsel der OpAmps lediglich Auswirkungen auf den Cinch-Ausgang hat, der Kopfhörerausgang ist nicht an die OpAmps gekoppelt und profitiert damit auch nicht von einem Upgrade.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurück

*Fazit*

Die Asus Xonar Essence ST konnte sich in jeder Hinsicht deutlich von ihrer kleinen Schwester D1 absetzen und klingt in jeder Hinsicht besser.
Die Entscheidung, für welche Soundkarte man sich nun aber letztendlich entscheidet sollte vor allem von den Wiedergabegeräten, die an ihr betrieben werden sollen abhängen.

So macht die Xonar Essence einfach keinen Sinn für ein 5.1-PC-Lautsprecher-System vom Schlage eines Teufels oder Edifiers. Diese Lautsprecher sind schlichtweg nicht in der Lage, das Potential dieser Soundkarte abzubilden und werden auch schon von einer weitaus günstigeren Xonar D1/DX adäquat angetrieben.

Möchte man gar ein Gerät (ob AV-Receiver oder PC-Lautsprechersystem spielt dabei keine Rolle) digital mit der Soundkarte verbinden, reicht es sogar, zu den günstigsten Modellen der Xonar Reihe zu greifen (Xonar DS). Bei einer digitalen Übertragung hat die Güte der Soundkarte keinen Einfluss auf die Klangqualität, lediglich die Features sind dann von Interesse, wie bspw. Dolby Digital Live um auch PC-Spiele in Surround über die digitale Verbindung übertragen zu können.
*Bei digitaler Verbindung klingt eine Xonar DS für 30€ nicht besser oder schlechter als eine Xonar Essence ST für 160€!*

Hat man aber eine hochwertige HiFi-Anlage oder einen guten Kopfhörer mit Quellmaterial zu versorgen lohnt sich ein Blick auf die Xonar Essence. In Punkto Klangqualität bildet sie nach wie vor die Speerspitze im Mainstream-Bereich.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurück​


----------



## Lee (16. Dezember 2010)

Schöner informativer (!) Kurzbericht. Auch schön finde ich den informierenden Teil deines Fazits, welcher hoffentlich vielen weiterhelfen wird.

Dennoch habe ich noch eine unbeantwortete Frage: Wie schlägt sich die Karte im Vergleich mit deinem DCD510? Sowohl mit Kopfhörer als auch mit Boxen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Dezember 2010)

Danke für dein Lob.



> Dennoch habe ich noch eine unbeantwortete Frage: Wie schlägt sich die Karte im Vergleich mit deinem DCD510? Sowohl mit Kopfhörer als auch mit Boxen.



Das werd ich übers Wochenende mal genauer austesten.


----------



## Pravasi (16. Dezember 2010)

Wieder schön gemacht.
Ich würd ja echt gerne mal die Auzentech Forte in der Gegenüberstellung sehen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Dezember 2010)

> Ich würd ja echt gerne mal die Auzentech Forte in der Gegenüberstellung sehen.



Die Auzen Forte dürfte wohl eindeutig den Kürzeren gegen die Essence ziehen. Die Forte ist ja immerhin eine 7.1 Low-Profile-Karte, hat nur einen einfach KHV, und auch für die restlichen Kanäle ein im Vergleich zur Essence eher einfaches Layout. Die Forte wird wohl klanglich in etwa mit der Xonar D1 gleichzusetzen sein, auch wenn die Auzen-Karte etwas wärmer klingt.


----------



## Pravasi (16. Dezember 2010)

Du meinst,das eine 50€ Karte klanglich mit einer 150€ Karte gleichauf liegt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, die Forte hat klangliche kleine Vorteile gegenüber der DX/D1, da die Forte vor allem einen aufwändigeren Analog-Teil als die DX hat.
Aber einen großen Unterschied erwarte ich daraus auch nicht.
im Vergleich zur Essence aber ist der Analog-Teil der Forte schon relativ primitiv und eine EMI-Abschirmung er auch nicht.
Insgesamt würde ich die Forte also zwischen Xonar DX und Xonar Essence einordnen, Tendenz aber eher zur DX als zur Essence.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Februar 2011)

Hab nach deiner Empfehlung jetzt auch die Essence, aber als STX.

Entgegen deiner klanglichen Einschätzung, hat sich bei mir viel mehr getan... 
Der Bass, wie du schon beschrieben hast ist deutlich sträffer, voluminöser und klarer, also "schwärzer". In den Höhen sind mehr Details erkennbar und am meisten neben den Bass hat die Dynamik zugelegt - und das wirklich unüberhörbar.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch zur neuen Essence!



> Entgegen deiner klanglichen Einschätzung, hat sich bei mir viel mehr getan...



Den Satz versteh ich nicht ganz, ich habe doch auch beschrieben, dass sie bei der Essence gegenüber der D1 der Klang in jeder Hinsicht zugelegt hat.
Nur bei schlechten Wiedergabegeräten (mein Teufel E300 und mein Sony MDR-V700) hat sich kaum eine Verbesserung gezeigt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte du hättest geschrieben dass sich bei dir der Bassbereich nur verändert hat.


----------



## Lee (2. Februar 2011)

Wisst ihr, ob es möglich ist, über ein Programm/Batch/Whatever die Soundausgabe von Lautsprechern zu Kopfhörern zu wechseln? Bei meiner DX kam manchmal eine Art Plug In fürs Windows Mediacenter, in dem man bequem die Einstellungen verändern konnte, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wieso das sich manchmal installiert hat. Bei der Essence habe ich es bisher noch nicht hinbekommen können und mit dem standard Treiber Panel per Fernbedienung zu wechseln ist umständlich und dauert...


----------



## Holyhawk (3. Februar 2011)

Ich frag mich ja auch wieviel Geld man für Stereo-Boxen ausgeben muss damit sich das auch wirklich lohnt. Jeder schreibt immer, das ohne hochwertige Kopfhörer und Boxen sich so eine Soundkarte sowieso nicht lohnt. Das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen aber ich habe trotzdem keine Vorstellung wie teuer das dann so wäre.

Ich habe z.B Concept E Power Magnum von Teufel und ein Headset PC 350 von Sennheiser.
Klar das wird sicher die "Mindestanforderungen" nicht erfüllen. Zumal das Teufelsystem ja ein 5.1 System ist und hier natürlich Stereo die bessere Wahl wäre. (Weiß ja nicht wie sinnig der Aufsatz ist, der den Stereoanschluss erweitert).

Kann mir hier mal jemand ein paar Beispiele und Zahlen geben? Wie gesagt fehlt es mir da einfach komplett an Vorstellungskraft.


----------



## PEG96 (3. Februar 2011)

Also gute kopfhörer sind bspw. Sennheiser HD650, Beyerdynamic DT880, Denon AH2000 usw.


----------



## Holyhawk (3. Februar 2011)

Hm okay. Kosten schon ne gute Ecke mehr wobei der Preis natürlich nicht das Argument sein sollte. Na ich war mit meinen PC 350 in Verbindung mit der X-Fi größenteils zufrieden. Jedoch bin ich auch nichts besseres gewohnt. 

Naja sobald cih genug Geld habe möchte ich das auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Februar 2011)

> PC 350 in Verbindung mit der X-Fi



Da warst du ja klanglich schon mal ganz ordentlich unterwegs. Mehr und besser geht immer, ist aber eben auch eine Kostenfrage.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Februar 2011)

Und eine Frage, ob der bessere Klang einem überhaupt den Aufpreis wert ist. Es wird sicher genug Leute geben, die auch mit einem Teufel CEMPE vollkommen zufrieden sein können und die garkeinen Sinn in einer teureren HiFi-Anlage sehen. Man sollte es halt einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Holyhawk (4. Februar 2011)

Ich denke da habt ihr recht, da kann man wahrscheinlich nur ausprobieren. Wobei es immer so eine Sache ist, wenn man niemanden kennt der z.B. eine Asus Xonar Essence ST hat, ist es schwierig ^^.

Aber meine X-Fi hat auch schon 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und damals war einer der Gründe EAX und das mich mein onboardsound damals total nervte und kein 5.1 unter Vista ging.

Aber mich juckts schon in den Fingern, aber ich habe halt nur meine Teufel Boxen und mein PC 350 und wenn man bei den Ausgabegeräten, die Asus nicht voll merkt, weil sie nicht voll zur Geltung kommt, ist es ja auch nich sinnvoll.. zur Zeit jedenfalls.


----------



## hot6boy (17. April 2011)

> Nicht nur, dass die Xonar D1 nicht in der Lage war einen adäquaten Pegel mit dem K701 zu erzeugen, es war höchstens gediegene Zimmerlautstärke möglich


was ? so schlecht ist die d 1 ?    ich hatte den 701 mal an einer x fi music  da konnte ich aufdrehn bis einen die ohren abfallen


----------



## PEG96 (17. April 2011)

Also ordentlich laut bekomme ich meine hd650 auch am onboardsound, es kommt halt auf den wirkungsgrad an


----------



## hot6boy (17. April 2011)

an meinem gigabyte p55mud4 qualitätsmainboard spielt der  akg 701 nicht laut genug am onbord.... genauso wenig an einer agrippa dts     ... da war die x fi music eindeutig besser


wenn ich die essence auf 0-64 ohm stelle klingt der akg 701 auch nicht schlechter als in der 64-300 ohm einstellung....von daher ist das alles nur ,,freak niveau"


----------



## steveO (22. April 2011)

ein FETTES ,,like" für dein artikel  thumbs up ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. April 2011)

danke!


----------



## [Bur4n] (19. August 2011)

Ne Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen der ST und der STX abgesehen von der Anbindung (Im Produktvergleich auf der ASUS Website konnt ich eigentlich dazu nicht finden)? Ich betreibe zurzeit noch ein P5Q und der einzige PCIx1 Steckplatz wurde mit ner USB 3.0 Karte besetzt. Ich will das System eigentlich noch länger behalten, gleichzeitig mir aber in nächster Zeit nen DT880 zulegen. Ist die Frage ob ich die USB 3.0 Karte rausschmeiß und ne STX reinsetze (Verwende das USB 3.0 für meinen Sharkoon Quickport) oder noch auf das alte PCI setze und hoffe dass das nächste Mainboard so einen Steckplatz noch hat. 

Greetz Bur4n


----------



## Lee (19. August 2011)

> Ne Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen der ST und der STX abgesehen  von der Anbindung (Im Produktvergleich auf der ASUS Website konnt ich  eigentlich dazu nicht finden)


Müsste im Test beschrieben sein. Ansonsten nochmal hier. ST und STX unterscheiden sich zunächst einmal hauptsächlich in der Anbindung. Dann hat die ST noch die Möglichkeit das Xonar H6 Board anzuschließen, was dir analogen Surroundsound ermöglicht. Dann soll die ST wohl irgeneindeinen Mechanismus zum Reduzieren von "Jittern" haben. Soweit ich weiß wirkt sich das nur bei digitaler Verbindung aus und dann auch nur sehr selten, aber ich kann mich auch irren. Was das genau ist frägst du lieber google.


----------



## Cyron78 (20. August 2011)

So.. hab nun seid heute die STX +die Beyerdynamics dt 770 pro ,220 Ohm -hab ich etwas länger.

Ich wollte erst schreiben ..-heut Früh noch- das sie schlecht ist, weil ich beim Kopfhörer- auswahl- Fenster die Verstärker Option nicht sah -.- 

..so ich hatte schon das G35, das.. dagegen klingt gut- aber etwas künstlich.

Viele Meinungen las ich nun das die STX nur für Stereo sei. kann ich nicht bestätigen, es gibt eine Auswahl Dolby headphone und 7.1 Virtual Shifter.
Besonders "toll" find ich die Spielerrei im Fenster mit den Lautsprechern. Kannste herumschieben als wennde echte Speakers drehst und wendest. Also nah ran und seitlich rüber.. schöner Effekt.

Hab Games durchlaufen lassen.. Bad Company 2.. klingt wahnsinnig Toll. 7.1 ist sehr wohl zu hören.. und und.. einfach perfekt..
Dann erst die Musik.. Glasklar.. knackig.. 

..na ich will hier nun nicht zu viel schwärmen von meiner neuen materialistischen Liebe.  

So viel von meiner wenigkeit als Ergänzung.


----------



## iceman650 (20. August 2011)

Ich denke man meinte damit, dass die Essence nur für Stereo ist, die analogen Ausgänge. Also dass man nur Stereoequipment anschließen kann.
(Ausgenommen Essence ST + H6)

Mfg, ice


----------



## Cyron78 (20. August 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich denke man meinte damit, dass die Essence nur für Stereo ist, die analogen Ausgänge. Also dass man nur Stereoequipment anschließen kann.
> (Ausgenommen Essence ST + H6)
> 
> Mfg, ice



Ja wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Pravasi (16. September 2011)

Ich mein ich habs irgendwo gelesen,aber ich finds nicht mehr:
Braucht die Karte einen extra Stromanschluss?
Bei mir ist da nämlich keiner mehr übrig...
Oder kann ich einfach mal meine 3x verdammte Drecks-Auzentechkarte rauspacken und die ST dafür rein?


----------



## Lee (16. September 2011)

Die STX hat einen 4 Pin Molex Stromanschluss, den sie auch braucht.  Die ST hat auch einen, ob der zwingend notwendig ist weiß ich nicht, aber er wäre wohl nicht dran, wenn man ihn nicht brauchen würde, denke ich. Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren...


----------



## hot6boy (16. September 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Braucht die Karte einen extra Stromanschluss?
> Bei mir ist da nämlich keiner mehr übrig...





schonmal was von nen verteiler gehört ?  wenn man installieren will steht da das man den strom ranstecken soll


----------



## Madz (16. September 2011)

Y Stromkabel kosten ~2€.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. September 2011)

Ja, die ST braucht definitiv Strom über einen Molex-Anschluss, ohne funktioniert sie nicht.


----------

